# Garmon's Diesel Performance



## 660griz (Nov 23, 2016)

Looking to upgrade my Ram 2500 transmission in the near future. 
I was recommended to Garmon's and they are relatively close to me. 
Anyone have any experience with these folks and their transmissions?


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 25, 2016)

Had a guy tell me yesterday (mechanic) the biggest problem with dodge trans is the radiator clogs and the trans runs hot or warm a lot.

Have that flushed with a machine that shows back pressure to check. 

If you buy a new tabs and it can't cool, well, you might be a good bit of money again soon

And install a trans temp pod on the pillar


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 25, 2016)

I put a remote external cooler on all my Dodge trucks.  Only had to put in one transmission, and that was because a cooling line ruptured going up I85 to Greenville in the hammer lane, and by the time my driver realized what happened, and crossed 5 lanes of traffic, the clutches were toast.


----------



## 660griz (Nov 25, 2016)

My current problem is slippage. I 'think' I need a more positive lockup on the torque converter. Stop on an incline pulling my camper, 12000 lbs, and it is a little difficult to get moving again. 
RPMs climb but, I barely move. Only about 10000 miles on this (3rd) transmission.
I will add another cooler, cheap to do, and a deep trans pan.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 25, 2016)

Transmission cooler...buy the biggest one you can fit up there. Not sure if anybody offers an aftermarket pan to increase fluid capacity, but that will help fluid temperature issues, too.

Synthetic ATF is also worth the money if there's anything compatible with your transmission.


----------



## badger (Nov 25, 2016)

660griz said:


> Looking to upgrade my Ram 2500 transmission in the near future.
> I was recommended to Garmon's and they are relatively close to me.
> Anyone have any experience with these folks and their transmissions?



I've known Jeff Garmon for a long time. He's good people and knows what he's doing. He built the trans on my 2003 Cummins that was putting down 503hp and 1060 ft/lb at the wheels. I put over 200k on that transmission at that power output.


----------



## 660griz (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks to all.
Planning a visit to Garmon's soon.


----------



## Last Minute (Dec 1, 2016)

Jasper transmissions hands down the best


----------



## deerhunter75 (Dec 6, 2016)

Jeff Garmon rebuilt my transmission in my truck.  They did an awesome job. I have no complaints.  2004 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4.

Deerhunter75


----------

